# I don't understand



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

More than a majority of rider 5'11" to 6'0" in here ride a 57cm frame size.
Why does Orbea recommend a 54cm for riders 5'11" to 6'2" tall?
I am 5'11" with a 33.5" inseam and recently bought a 57cm frameset (Arin) after riding a 57 fully built bike. I did ride a 54 but had a little toe overlap which I didn't think was safe.
Did I buy the wrong size?
Your thoughts and comments please...


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Size*

I am 5'11" tall w/ a 32" inseam and I ride a 54cm. I am prefectly happy on it.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Bike size and rider position is very subjective and personal to the rider. How does the set-up of the Arin compare to your previous ride if you had one? Height is only one of the measurements. Leg length, torso length and reach among other things are all very important. Different riders will also prefer different bike geometries and positions based on their type of riding or what they're accustomed to. A proper fit by your LBS is important to start with. If the bike feels good and doesn't cause pain then it probably is fit fine. I wouldn't worry too much about about the size but how it feels and how you feel on it.

I can tell you the Orbea's run a little on the large side for the listed size. I am a little over 6'-0", and I ride a 57, 110mm stem and only about 6 1/2" of exposed seatpost and it fits me perfectly. I previously had a 58 Specialized with a 100mm stem and much more exposed seatpost to get the same position. On the Specialized I really needed a 60 in height and a 58 in TT length. Orbea's geometry just fits me well.


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

I am 6' and went from 57cm 08 Orca to 54 09' , I like the 54 much more however my position on this bike is more aggressive. At first I was concerned but now that I have gotten out on some longer rides I must say that I am glad I went with a 54. The Orca in 57 is a big bike. 33" inseam BTW


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

*previous*



tete de la tour said:


> I am 6' and went from 57cm 08 Orca to 54 09' , I like the 54 much more however my position on this bike is more aggressive. At first I was concerned but now that I have gotten out on some longer rides I must say that I am glad I went with a 54. The Orca in 57 is a big bike. 33" inseam BTW


 My previous bike was a BH Global Concept that had a 57cm top tube however the seat tube angle was a little more slack than the Orbea. I wasn't really comfortable as far as my KNOP diamension. I figured that with the steeper seat tube angle of the Arin would put me in about the right position. The head tube on the BH was a little steeper too. So combine the steeper seat tube angle with a slacker head tube angle, the virtual top tube lenght will get shorter the higher up you go. It's not much though. I like my seat a little further back than the neutral KNOP position. But not too far. ( I like to climb). Also I like the taller head tube on both the BH and Orbea. I guess it's a Basque thing. Both bikes being made in the Basque part of Spain.
What about the toe overlap thing? You taller riders on the 54cm should have alittle of that. Does that not present some kind of a nuisance? I know what must of you will say about it. It doesn't really affect the turning of the bike until you are going slow but it still sounds dangerous to me.
According to Andy Pruitt and Davis Phinney, I should be on a bike that has anywhere between a 57cm and a 59cm top tube. So maybe I should just chill out and go with what I got?
Thanks for the info......


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

arinowner said:


> My previous bike was a BH Global Concept that had a 57cm top tube however the seat tube angle was a little more slack than the Orbea. I wasn't really comfortable as far as my KNOP diamension. I figured that with the steeper seat tube angle of the Arin would put me in about the right position. The head tube on the BH was a little steeper too. So combine the steeper seat tube angle with a slacker head tube angle, the virtual top tube lenght will get shorter the higher up you go. It's not much though. I like my seat a little further back than the neutral KNOP position. But not too far. ( I like to climb). Also I like the taller head tube on both the BH and Orbea. I guess it's a Basque thing. Both bikes being made in the Basque part of Spain.
> What about the toe overlap thing? You taller riders on the 54cm should have alittle of that. Does that not present some kind of a nuisance? I know what must of you will say about it. It doesn't really affect the turning of the bike until you are going slow but it still sounds dangerous to me.
> According to Andy Pruitt and Davis Phinney, I should be on a bike that has anywhere between a 57cm and a 59cm top tube. So maybe I should just chill out and go with what I got?
> Thanks for the info......


I think it's mostly preference. The 57 I always felt like i was reaching coming from a 56 Cervelo that I had a very compact fit on with mucho drop. I rode that bike till it began to crumble so when I tried to take my measurements over to the Orca in 57 i could never get it to feel "just right". So although the frame fit ; up front I was having much issues with comfort even tho numerically It was the same as the Cervelo. Now with the 54 and the same numbers except shortening the front end the bike feels better.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*6'0" 33" inseam = 57cm Orca*

In a perfect world I wish Orbea made a 56cm.
They don't, but asking this 6 footer to squeeze into a 54cm is not an option.
I can squeeze into anything down to a 55cm seat tube as long as it has at least a 56.5+ tt. 
I would need a 140mm stem (on the 54cm) to duplicate the setup of my 57cm.
The problem is not the seat tube length, it's the 54cm top tube - NO CHANCE!


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

Team CSC's Fabian Cancellara : 56cm Soloist
6'3" 
56.5 Top Tube: 140mm stem -


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

tete de la tour said:


> Team CSC's Fabian Cancellara : 56cm Soloist
> 6'3"
> 56.5 Top Tube: 140mm stem -


IMHO that is a rediculous set-up, perhaps even unsafe.
Fabian looks like an excellent candidate for a custom...
He's being paid handsomely to ride that Cervelo. 
Give me his contract and I'll race on a 48cm unicycle!

Btw, I just switched out my FSA headset to the same shorty that he's using. 
Dropped my bars another 1/2 inch. I'm getting really happy with my set-up... on my 57


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

*yes but what about*



rhauft said:


> IMHO that is a rediculous set-up, perhaps even unsafe.
> Fabian looks like an excellent candidate for a custom...
> He's being paid handsomely to ride that Cervelo.
> Give me his contract and I'll race on a 48cm unicycle!
> ...



I think I could work around the top tube length on a 54 but nobody as of yet has addressed the issue of toe overlap. Just how dangerous can this be? When I rode the 54 at a slow pace and turned the wheel, my foot did rub it quite abit. I know this wouldn't come into play at speed but I would have to be aware of this at slow speeds or in a emergency situation. Is this a commom issue?
Sure pros ride the smallest frame they can for weight and stiffness issues ( or so I have been told) do they deal with this as well?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

arinowner said:


> I think I could work around the top tube length on a 54 but nobody as of yet has addressed the issue of toe overlap. Just how dangerous can this be? When I rode the 54 at a slow pace and turned the wheel, my foot did rub it quite abit. I know this wouldn't come into play at speed but I would have to be aware of this at slow speeds or in a emergency situation. Is this a commom issue?
> Sure pros ride the smallest frame they can for weight and stiffness issues ( or so I have been told) do they deal with this as well?


I only know of one person that I race with that has to deal with toe overlap. He is 6' and rides a frame size that is the smallest he can squeeze into (55cm). He also uses 180mm crank arms and wears a size 11 (45.5) Sidi. He has tire stripe wear marks on both toes.
No thank you! JMHO

Btw, no such issues on my 57cm... Just sayin :thumbsup:


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

*sticking*



rhauft said:


> I only know of one person that I race with that has to deal with toe overlap. He is 6' and rides a frame size that is the smallest he can squeeze into (55cm). He also uses 180mm crank arms and wears a size 11 (45.5) Sidi. He has tire stripe wear marks on both toes.
> No thank you! JMHO
> 
> Btw, no such issues on my 57cm... Just sayin :thumbsup:


Well, I think I am going to stick with my 57. I now think that I would have alot of options on it that I wouldn't on the 54. What if I wanted to try 175mm cranks? I wouldn't want to try it on the 54. It may be a little bigger and heavier but I will not have to worry about my toes everytime I turn around in the parking lot.........


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*14lb. 57cm Orca*



arinowner said:


> What if I wanted to try 175mm cranks?


I use 175mm cranks + 57cm + 45/10.5 Sidi = no issues


----------



## tete de la tour (Oct 26, 2006)

1st. sorry about the pics and probably don't help much.


This pic is sidi 45/10.5 at heels down with 172.5 cranks @ 3:00 arm postion. wheel turned left for overlapping. 








Level down - same position








Toes down - same position









probably serves no purpose but I did play with the overlap out front and it is very minimal. but of course cleat position and cranks arm length will come into play. these pics could be better and would show a maximum overlap of about 1 cm if that. and many cases i tried to overlap it simply did not happen. but I guess it only takes once to look like a fool.

EDIT: Rhauft and I have many of the same measurements, however we are two very different animals. I am certainly beneath him on the food chain of cycling and in his many years experience would not challenge his opinion. Very knowledgeable indeed. 

For me I am extremely happy with the cramped/pinched position and am just having a blast with how much more response I have with it. I've been doing some more LSD rides and find it just fine. i guess as I continue to get in shape and find myself getting more involved with the group I will find out if the benefits exist or not, but regardless it is very fun. It could also be the 09 frame set just feels that much better than the 07/08. The feel is definitely improved.


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

At 6'3", I considered a 57 Orca, but decided it might be a bit too aggressive for me. I currently ride a 60 with a 110 stem and ~5-6" of saddle to bar drop. I'd like to try a 57 sometime just to see how aggressive the fit would be though.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

dave99ag said:


> At 6'3", I considered a 57 Orca, but decided it might be a bit too aggressive for me. I currently ride a 60 with a 110 stem and ~5-6" of saddle to bar drop. I'd like to try a 57 sometime just to see how aggressive the fit would be though.


What's your inseam?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

> At 6'3", I considered a 57 Orca, but decided it might be a bit too aggressive for me. I currently ride a 60 with a 110 stem and ~5-6" of saddle to bar drop. I'd like to try a 57 sometime just to see how aggressive the fit would be though.


I'm 6' 3" as well, and I'm on a 57 aluminum Orbea. My inseam isn't very long, so my saddle height (along the axis of the seat tube) is 78cm. I'm currently running about 8 or 9 cm of bar drop, which isn't extreme, but my stem has only about 5mm of spacers between it and the top headset cap. 

The Orca has a longer headtube than my bike by about 8mm; so it should be easy to get your current bar height on the 57.


----------

